# 721 RMA prob



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

My 721 was getting 'lost lock' on all channels on tuner one. I got it RMA'd. Two days after I received the replacement receiver I started getting the same problem, and a host of new problems. This receiver is much worse than the original. I believe this box to be a refurbished unit. If I'm firm with them and insist on a new receiver will I be successful and get one? And how do I tell for sure that it is in fact refurbished? 

Any chance of getting my money back? I'm not in the mood to be playing receiver roulette with these people. I'd go with a 508 if I could, especially since I now have LA distants so recording two shows at the same time isn't the priority it once was.

I'd appreciate any and all advise.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

If it looked opened it might be a refurb. Although usually the refurb units I've seen from Dish come in plain brown boxes. I RMA'd my 721 right out of the box. The unit they sent me was brand new. All the manuals were still in the wrapper and everything.

I assume you've checked wiring, swapped coax between the two turners and all that jazz.

You could try being firm, but I bet they just type it into the computer and some warehouse dudes ship you whatever they have.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I got it in a plain brown box. No remote, no manual, no nothing but the receiver, which is why I believed it to be refurbished. At least they waived the shipping charge.

And yes I checked the wiring, swapped the cables, brought it to another room to see if the problem followed the receiver (which it did), check switched, rebooted, etc.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

If it has been activated 24 hours or less, you get a new replacement. Over 24 hours, you get a remanufactured replacement.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yip, that is their policy, it used to be 30 days or less but now its 24 hours. Remanufactured units are more likely to go bad too. One person at Dish had told me that it was not policy to give a new unit after three unsuccessful RMA's but then another told me it was and I got a new one, it was a bunch of bull I had to go through.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

So three is the magic number, Jabob? I've got one more to go. And it's looking like I'll get there.

Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

The plain brown box isn't an indicator.. there must be a sticker on the back saying that it's refurbished or else it is a brand new one.

The plain brown box is just saving money.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I used to notice it say refurbished on the back of the satelite receiver but am not sure if I have noticed it on the newer ones lately such as the pvr units.


----------

